
Visualizing the History of Fugazi - damontal
https://www.carniklirs.com/project/fugazi
======
ilamont
Pretty cool.

 _Fugazi often played non-traditional venues in thier home town of Washington,
D.C._

And in other locales, too. I saw them at a church in Harvard Square,
Cambridge, Mass. in 1989. At the time there were a dozen clubs in the Boston
area that could have gladly hosted the band (TT the Bears, the Channel, the
Rat, Bunratties, etc) but at the time Fugazi had this thing -- I think dating
from MacKaye's Minor Threat days -- about only doing shows where kids could
see them for $5, without age restrictions. No clubs could go that low, or
insisted on 21+, so Fugazi did the show at the church.

It was an awesome show.

~~~
my_username_is_
Was Fugazi the only band doing this at the time?

When I was tuned in to the local music scene in the greater Boston area (say
15 years later), it seemed like most shows were at 'non-traditonal venues'
like VFW halls, churches, and basements. It's funny to think of a time when
DIY bands played mostly 'real' venues

~~~
spooneybarger
No but there were very few bands of their stature that did it.

~~~
astronautjones
it's just DIY culture. the $5 thing was very much a Fugazi rule though,
definitely after minor threat (most of those shows wouldn't have been much
more than $5, save when they opened for Trouble Funk at UMD)

------
khazhou
How strange to see a night I remember well as a teen in 1988, and I left the
show half-way because me and Jason were talking about something, and we went
back in and the smoke didn't bother us and the pit was great and it was
aggressive but welcoming, and I can't even remember what girl I liked. But
there it is... that night, a single dated entry on a web page.

------
jaxn
When I was in high school (early 1990s), I had one of those "this is not a
fugazi t-shirt" t-shirts. My biology teacher was one of the more out-of-touch
teachers in the school. When he saw the shirt he said "fug-uh-zee. What's a
fug-uh-zee." And from that day forward he was nicknamed Mr Fugazi.

------
rbrtdrmpc-
I'm so thrilled.

Almost as the time as a young punk rock kid in Italy (15yo in early 2000)
after sending an email to them asking why on Instrument documentary Joe Lally
was writing sentences in Italian on an exercise book, I received an answer
directly from Guy Picciotto telling me that Joe was planning to live in Rome
with his Italian fiance (and he did it). That was so direct and so simple I
felt overwhelmed by how they cared to answer just a basic question from a
random kid living on the other side of the Atlantic ocean.

Best band ever

p.s. Minor Threat, Teen Idles, Rites of Spring and One Last Wish were FUCKING
AMAZING too

~~~
damontal
I saw them in Philadelphia in the 90s. After the show, Ian came outside at the
back of the club and sat on a stoop next to a dumpster and just answered
questions.

I said ‘Mr. McKaye, can I have your autograph?’ He said call me Ian, please.
And he signed the autograph ‘Ian please’

------
yantrams
Great piece this. The Ex is a Dutch band I'd recommend to anyone who is into
Fugazi. They have a similar philosophy towards music production with a more
noise/post-punk aesthetic.

~~~
spooneybarger
Love them.

I saw them once at Trip or Treat at Hampshire college. Sadly their set was
only 2 or 3 songs as the guitarist's foot went through the plywood stage and
it ended up broken.

------
rurban
I was astonished that the article didn't mention "Instrument", the famous
documentary about Fugazi and the Washington DC scene, the best visualization
about them.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instrument_(film)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instrument_\(film\))

------
CPLX
This is amazing, thanks for sharing!

(I too grew up in DC and smoked a lot of adolescent cigarettes while trying to
look cool on the Fort Reno lawn)

------
vondur
I’ve seen Fugazi many times in the late 80s and 90s. Great band who held the
line on ticket prices. They were truly punk rock.

------
andrewgleave
Check out "The D-I-Y Data of Fugazi" by Matthew Conlen author of Idyll:
[https://idyll-lang.org/gallery/the-d-i-y-data-of-fugazi](https://idyll-
lang.org/gallery/the-d-i-y-data-of-fugazi)

It has a great interactive map as part of the experience.

------
mikewhy
I've never had the chance to see Fugazi, but my friend did bring in The Evens
(Ian and his wife Amy) a while ago and I got the chance to play his guitar
afterwards. Definitely a special moment in this old punks life, and what
sparked my interest in baritone guitars.

------
jacobush
I had a desperate hope it was about _the album Fugazi_ by Marillion!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqqkR2vqUZ8&list=PL9AEF437A7...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqqkR2vqUZ8&list=PL9AEF437A7380C2F2)

------
efrafa
Thanks for sharing, Fugazi have a special place in my heart :)

------
amelius
My comments:

Use of unsaturated colors can become boring.

No use of photographic material in visualizations.

Don't try to create structure where there is none, as this can be confusing.
For example, in the local activism graph, colors have little meaning, e.g.
"abortion rights" and "peace/anti-war" have almost the same color, while they
are semantically far apart.

Use icons to depict meaning. For example, in the fundraising graph, instead of
using circles of various sizes, one could use stacks of money of different
sizes, which would make the meaning immediately apparent.

------
mychael
Great post!

If you haven't listened to Fugazi before check out End Hits! Good intro
record.

------
ablation
Superb, thank you for sharing. Love the visualisation style too.

------
evasote
This is awesome!

------
2_ghosts
Great work, I really like this.

